# Frage bzgl. Systemvirtualisierung

## Aproxx

Hi!

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, ist mit CPUset eine Möglichkeit unter Linux in den Kernel eingeflossen, die CPU zu "partitionieren". Kann ich damit ein 32bit und ein 64bit System gleichzeitig laufen lassen und jedes hat ihre eigene IP, sodass ich wie auf 2 getrennte Server darauf zugreifen kann?

edit: Weiter unten tritt das Problem auf, dass ich das System  nicht booten kann (nachdem mir gesagt wurde, dass der uml kernel nur für die client systeme is  :Wink:  ), das wurde gelöst.

edit2: Neues Problem  :Wink: 

Mfg,

AlexLast edited by Aproxx on Tue Apr 05, 2005 4:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Haldir

Nein, das hat damit nix zu tun, was du meinst ist echte Virtualisierung, siehe User Mode Linux, Hardwarefunktionen etc.

Mit CPUset kannst du eine SMP Maschine so konfigurieren, dass du gewissen Programmen eigene CPUs zuordnen kannst. (Wenn du Windows und den Taskmanager kennst, da geht das mit "Zugehörigkeit festlegen").

Hat aber nix mit Virtualization in Sinn von zwei getrennten Systemen zu tun.

Das mit deinem 32Bit System und 64Bit System kannst du mit User Mode Linux oder den anderen Varianten von Softwareseitiger Virtualisierung lösen.

----------

## Aldo

Gerade frisch reingekommen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56010

----------

## Aproxx

Danke, ich meinte nur, ob es damit geht, dass zb. Windows oder irgendein anderes OS wirklich neben linux läuft. Aber man kann sich ja irren.

Also geht es, dass ein 64bit System unter einem 32bit UML läuft?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Hi, ich hba jetzt ein ernsthaftes Problem:

Ich wollte gerade den Host Kernel kompilieren (Nach Gentoo.org Anleitung), doch wie es aussieht gibt es keine Unterstützung für Gbit NIC's (im Speziellen Tigon3) im 2.6er UML. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Gibt es evtl. ein ebuild für Xen?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Hat jemand vllt. einen Ratschlag?

----------

## Haldir

Schau ins Bugzilla, da gibts nen Ebuild zu Xen, wie gut der funktioniert habi keine Ahnung...

----------

## Aproxx

Danke, hab ich. Doch aus dem werd ich nicht schlau. Ich hab es emerged und im GRUB auf den Xen Kernel umgestellt, nur wo ist das virtuelle Kernelimage?

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit dem UML Kernel unter Anderem tg3 beizubringen?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Andere Idee: Kann ich mit QEmu mehrere Systeme emulieren und die dann wie reale ansprechen? Wie stark würde sich das auf die Performance von Apache, MySQL, Bind, ... auswirken?

----------

## Aproxx

Keiner eine Idee?

----------

## Haldir

Ist ja schlimm, versuch doch einfach einmal die Informationen selber zu erhalten, ich empfehl mal die Suchfunktion des Forums oder die Homepage von QEmu...

Schau dir doch einfach die Benchmarks von QEmu an, da siehst du ziemlich genau wieviel langsamer dass ist, afaik zwischen Faktor 5 und Faktor 10.

Nimm eher Vmware damit ist der Performanceverlust akzeptabel...

----------

## Aproxx

Warum sind fast keine Module im uml Kernel verfügbar (zb tg3)? Ich möchte mich nicht beschweren, aber es wird keine einzige GBit Karte unterstützt.

Wobei, brauch ich im Hostkernel überhaupt die Unterstützung für die Karte? Können die Nodesysteme nicht selbst drauf zugreifen?

----------

## ro

also UML ist absolut empfehlenswert, xen ebenfalls (netbsd2 und linux). bochs is auch cool und plex86. vmware ist gut, aber halt eine proprietäre lösung. also wenns ein linux sein soll: UML, bei Win: VMWare (da durch GUI etc. der performance-verlust im vergleich zu anderen relativ gering ist)

----------

## Aproxx

Verwendete Systeme sind ausschließlich Linux. Nur mein Problem ist, dass meine NIC vom UML Kernel nicht unterstützt wird (tg3).

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Verwendete Systeme sind ausschließlich Linux. Nur mein Problem ist, dass meine NIC vom UML Kernel nicht unterstützt wird (tg3).

 

Kann es sein, dass du Host-Kernel und UML-Kernel verwechselst?

Der Host-Kernel ist ein stinknormaler Linux-Kernel, mit allen Möglichkeiten, die ein solcher auch bietet... allenfalls ist es noch möglich (aber nicht zwingend notwendig) diesen Kernel mit einem SKAS-Patch zu patchen.

Der UML-Kernel hingegen ist von seinen Konfigurationsoptionen erheblich eingeschränkt, da er eigentlich nicht wirklich Zugriff auf die vorhandene Hardware hat, sondern nur auf simulierte Hardware, die entsprechend bereits definiert ist.

----------

## Aproxx

Ich dachte das System lauft mit dem UML Kernel und die virtuellen Systeme haben einen ganz normalen Kernel?!?

----------

## Aproxx

Ich hab jetzt ein UML System eingerichtet und beim booten kommt folgender Fehler:

```

Workstation_One home # linux udb0=root_fs udb1=swap_fs

Checking for /proc/mm...not found

Checking PROT_EXEC mmap in /tmp...OK

tracing thread pid = 25785

Linux version 2.6.11.5 (root@Workstation_One) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Sat Apr 2 10:54:12 CEST 2005

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: udb0=root_fs udb1=swap_fs root=98:0

PID hash table entries: 256 (order: 8, 4096 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Memory: 28816k available

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Checking for host processor cmov support...Yes

Checking for host processor xmm support...No

Checking that ptrace can change system call numbers...OK

Checking syscall emulation patch for ptrace...missing

Checking that host ptys support output SIGIO...Yes

Checking that host ptys support SIGIO on close...No, enabling workaround

Checking for /dev/anon on the host...Not available (open failed with errno 2)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

mconsole (version 2) initialized on /root/.uml/UK1AfO/mconsole

ubd: Synchronous mode

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 2048)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Initialized stdio console driver

Console initialized on /dev/tty0

Initializing software serial port version 1

 ubda: unknown partition table

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

line_ioctl: tty0: ioctl KDSIGACCEPT called

INIT: version 2.84 booting

line_ioctl: tty0: ioctl TIOCLINUX called

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

 Copyright 2001-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.; Distributed under the GPL

 * Mounting proc at /proc...  [ ok ]

 * Mounting sysfs at /sys...can't create lock file /etc/mtab~690: Read-only file system (use -n flag to override)

  [ !! ]

 * Mounting ramfs at /dev...  [ ok ]

 * Configuring system to use udev... *   Using /sbin/hotplug for udev management...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting devpts at /dev/pts...  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap...  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read-only (if necessary)...  [ ok ]

 * Checking root filesystem...ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/ubd/0 is mounted.

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ubd/0

/dev/ubd/0:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

/sbin/rc: line 250: rc_splash: command not found

 * Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

  [ !! ]

/dev/console: No such file or directory

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D for normal startup):

bash-2.05b# ls /dev/

.udev      core       null       shm        stderr     stdout

.udev.tdb  fd         pts        sndstat    stdin

bash-2.05b#  

```

Was kann da schiefgegangen sein?

Ich hab mich an folgendes Howto gehalten: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/uml.xml

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Hat keiner ne Idee wo da der Hund drin sein könnte?

----------

## Aproxx

Problem gelöst:

1. Bei den neuen vanilla-sources 2.6.11.5 heißen die Geräte nicht mehr /dev/ubd/0 bzw. 1, sondern /dev/ubda und /dev/ubdb.

2. Und, es heißt ubd und nicht udb

----------

## netboy1977

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Problem gelöst:
> 
> 1. Bei den neuen vanilla-sources 2.6.11.5 heißen die Geräte nicht mehr /dev/ubd/0 bzw. 1, sondern /dev/ubda und /dev/ubdb.
> 
> 2. Und, es heißt ubd und nicht udb

 

Hab genau dein Problem! Wie genau hast du es lösen können??

Bin innder UML-Mailing_list auch auf den Hinweis mit dem veränderten Naming gekommen... welche nods muss ich mit mknod anlegen bzw. welche Rolle hat udev dabei??

Wär für Hilfe sehr dankbar!

----------

## Aproxx

Nods? Ich hab einfach udev eingerichtet.

Im Clientsystem emerge udev, dann noch in der /etc/conf.d/rc DEVICE_TARBALL und STARTUP_DEVFSD (oder ähnlich) auf no setzen und schon bootest du mit udev und brauchst keine device nodes anlegen.

----------

## netboy1977

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Nods? Ich hab einfach udev eingerichtet.
> 
> Im Clientsystem emerge udev, dann noch in der /etc/conf.d/rc DEVICE_TARBALL und STARTUP_DEVFSD (oder ähnlich) auf no setzen und schon bootest du mit udev und brauchst keine device nodes anlegen.

 

soweit komme ich ja nicht einmal, weil das system nicht richtig bootet. udev habe ich aber einkompiliert  :Confused:  ??

----------

## Aproxx

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass das Emergen von apache im UML System weit über 1,5 Stunden braucht und am host nur 5 Minuten?

----------

